# My father's lawn is being destroyed by mystery weeds



## beerman1981 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello,

I'm a newbie here, but quite the lawn enthusiast. So much so, that people ask me for help with their lawns. With that said, my father bought a new house this past year with about an acre of lawn. The lawn looked incredible up until recently. In the last month his yard is literally being taken over by two distinct kind of weeds, which I cannot identify. I'm hoping that maybe this forum can help me identify these weeds so that we can find a solution before his lawn is destroyed. If it helps, I live in Eastern Washington State. He has irrigation, with a filter, and we have been going through quite a drought and very high temperatures. Attached are some pictures. Thank you everyone in advance!!!! The first three pictures are of one weed. The second two pictures are the other weeds dominating his lawn.


----------



## Hugh111111 (Jun 28, 2020)

I think it's bermuda. Seedheads look like that


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

The first weed looks like bermuda. The second looks like smooth crabgrass.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

sheepfescue said:


> The first weed looks like bermuda. The second looks like smooth crabgrass.


2nd this


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@beerman1981 the weeds look like torpedograss and goosegrass to me.


----------

